# Crazy Wheel?



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you talking about a "suicide knob", if not what is a crazy wheel?


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Crazy wheel is what some Beeks call the fifth wheel mounted on a skid steer loader for stability.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mtn. Bee said:


> Crazy wheel is what some Beeks call the fifth wheel mounted on a skid steer loader for stability.


I'm not sure but doesn't DBEST run something like that - I might be wrong!


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

They are also called casters. You can buy one made from Dave Mendes the president of the ABF. You can also have a machine shop make you one there is a formula for the pivot point on the caster and the center of the wheel, if not it binds and wont be smooth. On my Bobcat in Wi the wheel and the axel came from a manure spreader I dont know where it came from but it is very smooth. I can send you pictures in May.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I've got a 5th wheel(s) on my bobcat.. When I get a chance I will take some pics and post them. Little busy now with bees that got back from CA. 4 other beekeepers here in WI that I know have them also. They work great but if you are not paying attention it is easy to knock hives and pallets of supers over with that hidden wheel sticking out behind you.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.tropictrailer.com/

this is Eli Mendes store, Dave's brother. He builds and installs 5th wheels and masts.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies!
I will contact Dave's brother.


----------



## 3nd gen (Nov 21, 2008)

most are going with hummerbees or old swingers anyway, as they don't tear up soft ground and leave it rough like a skidsteer


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

That's the reason for the 5th wheel(crazy wheel).


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

How does it keep a skidsteer from tearing up ground?


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Skinner Apiaries said:


> How does it keep a skidsteer from tearing up ground?


It picks the back two wheels up off the ground so it drives like a zero turn lawn mower.


----------



## 3nd gen (Nov 21, 2008)

"That's the reason for the 5th wheel(crazy wheel)" so true. Still, show me a skidsteer as smooth and easy on the turf as an articulated rig. But I understand, if that's what you have, run it. "Everything has it's purpose. If I were building a sidewalk, A bobcat is a great machine. But as far as beekeeping goes, If you took my swingers away I'd get out of the business." I once heard another beekeeper state it like that and have used that to get the point across ever since. oh, and that comment was made before the hummerbee existed so I think it would aply to them as well.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

oh no!!! another heated debate about swingers vs bobcats. i think i will stay out of this one. lol


----------



## WOpp (May 29, 2009)

There is one for sale in Califorina used $1500.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Skidsteer with the crazy wheel or just the crazy wheel?


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

WOpp where did you see the crazy wheel for sale in CA?
Thanks! :s


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Hmmm I see there is one listed in the "For Sale"
section here...


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Sundance,
I already checked on that one and they replied with "It has already been sold."
Thanks for the reply!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry! My Bad!
Didn't realize you were talking about yours, I saw the post after the fact!
I was talking about one that was in the for sale section from several months back.:doh:


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

If you have a machine shop close to you it would be no problem for them to order the parts and build one. we have ours mounted so when the cylinder is extended it lifts the back tires off the ground about 2.75 inches. we had one machine that was at about 3.5 inches and it seemed to transfer to much of the machine weight to the front tires. therefore making it ride a little rougher and it couldn't lift as really heavy things. also it is important to mount the spindle correctly so it pivots without the wheel hopping. a crazy wheel diffinately makes a huge difference for tearing up ground and gives the machine a good ride also. i forgot to add that on the bottom of the door there are 2 pins that slide through a piece of pipe to reinforce the door so it doesnt bend it
cylinder extended








cylinder retracted back view


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics Greg! :thumbsup:
Much appreciated!
Mtn. Bee


----------

